# Sage Salt Sale ?



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Is Sage discontinuing the Salt rod?

I ask because Sandy Moret's in Islamorada has the entire line priced at $595.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

I heard a rumor that they were upgrading the SALT and METHOD to the new Konnetic HD blanks like the X. If so, I would imagine they would discontinue them like the did the ONE. I'd definitely like to pick op a 6 wt METHOD and 10wt SALT at discounted prices!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I was think9ng the same. I seldom buy new, but made an exception when the One was discontinued, well, several exceptions actually.


----------



## Tip'n'Tail (Jan 2, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVTdadZlKk-/


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I heard the same thing, new salt hd version coming at icast.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Tip'n'Tail said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVTdadZlKk-/


He has good form and can probably do that with most rods. I can do the same. But I do like the Konetic Sage rods. But doesn't mean I love them either.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> I heard the same thing, new salt hd version coming at icast.


Finally.... The Salt wasn't the all that.... Glad they are finally improving it. Maybe they'll start getting closer to a Hardy Zephyrus!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crc01 said:


> I heard a rumor that they were upgrading the SALT and METHOD to the new Konnetic HD blanks like the X. If so, I would imagine they would discontinue them like the did the ONE. I'd definitely like to pick op a 6 wt METHOD and 10wt SALT at discounted prices!


I doubt they will be discontinuing the Method. It's their flagship ultra fast rod. The X is actually slower.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


> Finally.... The Salt wasn't the all that.... Glad they are finally improving it. Maybe they'll start getting closer to a Hardy Zephyrus!


I would agree for the most part. I still really like the 7wt salt, thought that was the sweet spot in the lineup.


----------



## Camren (Aug 1, 2016)

Looks like one large online retailer will be announcing this to the public on Saturday along with a couple other sage models. They quoted 30%-50% off. Not sure what the forum rules are about posting links or else I would.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just post the link. If the mods don't like it they will make it disappear.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Trident starts a big Sage sale on Saturday, not sure what the prices will be. Fifty percent off a Salt would be tempting...


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Fritz said:


> Trident starts a big Sage sale on Saturday, not sure what the prices will be. Fifty percent off a Salt would be tempting...


Yup. Trident and Farmington river usually have great closeout prices. I'll likely pick up a 6 and 10


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Trident already has the Salt's listed at $499.

http://www.tridentflyfishing.com/fly-rods/sage-fly-rods/sage-salt-fly-rod.html


----------



## Camren (Aug 1, 2016)

I like the idea of the salt 8wt for short shots wading for bones, especially for $500... i could sell a rod that doesn't get attention in my line up and it's really not that bad of a hit... hmm... but still, I may only do that 3-5 times a year.... the wheels are spinning so fast in my head there is smoke coming out my ears!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Stoked...found them at East Rosebud Fly and Tackle Shop in Montana for $425 free shipping. Got the last 8 wt, debated on 10 wt overnight and they were gone by this morning. 

Now do I keep the new 8' Redington Predator that I love as a backup???


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

That's awesome! Well done. I was feeling good about my 12 wt from Trident.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I have always found it easier to buy than sell. Boats and fly rods especially !!


----------



## Camren (Aug 1, 2016)

Looks like some of the first official communication on the new HD

http://gorgeflyshops.blogspot.com/2017/07/news-release-new-sage-salt-hd.html?m=1


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

From what I understand through the grapevine is the Salt is getting an upgrade and the Method is gone...


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

If Method is gone would love to see those on sale...that's one I would actually buy.

edit: to add, that would surprise me though as it seems the Method has a pretty clear niche / differentiation from their other rods and not sure the Salt has the best reputation (only high end Sage rod I've cast and not liked dating back to RPLXi days...)


----------



## scott_monroe (Mar 27, 2014)

I cast a pre-production Salt HD 8wt week before last. It was a very nice rod. Much slimmer and lighter than Salt. Good mid section and butt power with slightly softer tip. I wasn't a big fan of Xi3 or Salt in under 10wt sizes, but I liked the HD a lot. Cast it next to a T&T Exocett, and as unbelievably beautiful and nice casting as the Exocett was, I think I liked the Salt HD better.


----------



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

Can anyone comment on the 11 or 12wt Salts? 

Is it worth picking one up at the sale price ?


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

b.bates said:


> Can anyone comment on the 11 or 12wt Salts?
> 
> Is it worth picking one up at the sale price ?


I just finished putting the final coat of rod wrap finish on a Salt 12 weight that I built. If you aren't in a rush to buy one in the next couple of days, I can chime in as soon as it cures and I can cast it.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

Add a Benjamin to the price - of the new improved Salt!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

b.bates said:


> Can anyone comment on the 11 or 12wt Salts?
> 
> Is it worth picking one up at the sale price ?


I picked up a couple of Sage rods on closeout.

Whether its "worth it" is kind of subjective.

In the context of the original selling price vs closeout price there's some huge savings to be had on top of the line rods.

If you like to have the latest and greatest of a product line, then maybe it's not worth it to spend still considerable dollars on something you don't really want.

For me personally, a good part of my collection of fly rods I bought on closeout. (Hardy Pro-Axis-1 9wt, Hardy ProAxis-1 10wt, Hardy Zenith 1pc 5 wt, Sage One 6wt, Sage Salt 11 wt, really wish I had grabbed a ProAxis-1 8 wt when they were available)

These are all superb rods for their given task. I don't really care if it's not the latest in the lineup, they work for me.

But you might care about the latest incremental performance tweaks to a given line of rods. In which case it might not be worth it to spend $500.

Dunno if this helps?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

mwong61 said:


> I picked up a couple of Sage rods on closeout.
> 
> Whether its "worth it" is kind of subjective.
> 
> ...


I'll sell you my proaxis x 8 wt 1 pc


----------



## reddoc (Jun 24, 2016)

el9surf said:


> I'll sell you my proaxis x 8 wt 1 pc


Is the 8 wt Pro Axis 1 piece still for sale?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

reddoc said:


> Is the 8 wt Pro Axis 1 piece still for sale?


Yes


----------



## reddoc (Jun 24, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Yes


How much? I am in Houston.


----------

